# Canned Kodiak Grizzly Meat.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Before picture....









After picture!

A good friend shot a Kodiak two days ago. It took three of us over two hours to skin it. It was the most oily fat I've ever seen. Even after sitting in my fridge overnight, it still didn't set up like normal fat does. The fat didn't really stink bad but it had a smell to it that you can't get off no matter how hard you wash. I thought I'd take some meat and try to bottle some. Mike and I tried it today and I'm quite disappointed. The meat had a good taste and it was very tender but it still had that strong fat taste in the background. I think my dogs are going to be eating well for a while.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool pic, I'm jealous.

I never had Grizzly meat. I lead a sheltered life. Done my share of Black Bear meat. It can be strong flavored. 

Did the juice boil out of the jars during processing?

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

always wondered why folks didnt eat grizzly or brown bear


----------

